
Amazon’s Giving Away the AI Behind Its Product Recommendations - vinothgopi
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/amazons-giving-away-ai-behind-product-recommendations/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11671787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11671787)

